# Algae in new, still cycling tank...



## mario_r (Mar 16, 2008)

probably you put too much light? and i suggest you to read Rexgrigg guide to start dosing sum ferts so encounter the algae growth. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
is also a good guide...


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you for replying. I was starting to feel like an outcast. I'll definitely read those links. I've been googling like mad trying to find anything. I'm a crazed researcher by nature.

In an update, for the last 3 days, I only turned on the light for about 4 hours each day (to light starve the algae) and was more dilligent with dosing with Excel. Plus, my snails suddenly realized there was a feast waiting for them and jumped into action. The algae on my glass is now almost entirely gone! My java moss appears to be covered in some different type of algae, however. And now I'm gunshy to turn the lights back on for longer because I don't want to be an algae farmer.

Although, in a panic I ordered 5 more snails. So, I'll have 7 Nerite snails (at least). Is that too many for a 14 gallon tank? Are they going to be algae starved?

I also had a nitrite spike last night and lost another Rasbora. And my stupid mean platy took the bullying even farther and ripped up the fin of the other guy pretty bad. It was a sad aquarium night. And none of my plants are green at all. I'm kinda starting to feel very in over my head over all of this...


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I would probably stop adding too many new inhabitants until your water parameters stabilize otherwise you could be sentencing them to death. 

24 watt 10,000 K light. 12 hours. You would probably be better off with 6500k 24 watt if possible. 8 hours total 4 hours on 2 hours off and 4 hours on again.

I would also add some fast growing stem plants(ambulia, rotala indica) or floating plants, which you can always remove once your water conditions stabilize. 

Again, careful about overstocking, even with a densely planted tank and regular water changes and even with good filtration, you will still run into problems and massive fish deaths. Been there, done that!


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I would probably stop adding too many new inhabitants until your water parameters stabilize otherwise you could be sentencing them to death.


Definitely not adding any more fish. I guess I shouldn't have ordered the snails either, but I freaked a little about the algae. And snails seem to be a lot more tolerant of the water issues.



Homer_Simpson said:


> 24 watt 10,000 K light. 12 hours. You would probably be better off with 6500k 24 watt if possible. 8 hours total 4 hours on 2 hours off and 4 hours on again.


I can't find a 24 watt 6500k bulb (compact flourescent). I did find a 28 watt, but I don't know if that would work? Any advice on that? I've actually got two 24 w bulbs and ballasts that came with the biocube, but one is actinic and I don't bother to turn it on.



Homer_Simpson said:


> I would also add some fast growing stem plants(ambulia, rotala indica) or floating plants, which you can always remove once your water conditions stabilize.


I've got some duckweed. It seems to be the one plant that's doing really well. There's a couple of tiny stem plant shoots. Not sure what they are, but they aren't growing much.



Homer_Simpson said:


> Again, careful about overstocking, even with a densely planted tank and regular water changes and even with good filtration, you will still run into problems and massive fish deaths. Been there, done that!


Yeah, well, if I'd know the Bio-Spira wouldn't do a darn thing, I wouldn't have this many fish. At this point, I'm basically doing a fishy cycling with way too many fish. I rush home every day and test everything and do emergency water changes. It's an ordeal. If I ever do this again, I won't trust Bio-Spira or the fish store people. Although, I think I've only lost one fish due to water issues so far. The first Rasbora that I lost got trapped on the drip tray thing over my wet/dry filter chamber. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

